# More theiving [email protected]$eholes, this time at Mornington



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Squidette, Poddy, Philip and myself enjoyed a cracker of a session off Mornington last Saturday, lots of fish and laughs. I arrived back at my car at about 10pm to find a note on the windscreen, some kind soul had chased a thief out of my car, carrying a bag! I had made the decision not to take the Depth Sounder out with me, and left it in the boot....you guessed it, gone. Along with some old clothes, some of Michelle's makeup, an ancient Melways, my emergency cigarette, and a pack of headache tablets from the glovebox. It was a fairly brazen act, given it occured at about 6:30pm in a crowded beach carpark.

I spent half of Sunday down at Chelsea police station, giving statements, having the car fingerprinted, etc (they got some prints but nothing clear enough to be useful). The person who left the note for me left a description of the bloke and the rego# of his car. I guess he thought the sounder was some sort of valuable electrical device, as it turns out it's useless without the cables and mounting bracket which are wired into the yak - so it's probably sitting in a bin somewhere :x I don't anticipate getting any of the stuff back, but if it makes the guys life hell for a few days with the cops chasing him, it was worth reporting it.

BEWARE MANGOES - LEAVE NOTHING VALUABLE IN YOUR CAR WHEN PARKING AT SUNNYSIDE BEACH!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder said:


> Squidette, Poddy, Philip and myself enjoyed a cracker of a session off Mornington last Saturday, lots of fish and laughs. I arrived back at my car at about 10pm to find a note on the windscreen, some kind soul had chased a thief out of my car, carrying a bag! I had made the decision not to take the Depth Sounder out with me, and left it in the boot....you guessed it, gone. Along with some old clothes, some of Michelle's makeup, an ancient Melways, my emergency cigarette, and a pack of headache tablets from the glovebox. It was a fairly brazen act, given it occured at about 6:30pm in a crowded beach carpark.
> 
> I spent half of Sunday down at Chelsea police station, giving statements, having the car fingerprinted, etc (they got some prints but nothing clear enough to be useful). The person who left the note for me left a description of the bloke and the rego# of his car. I guess he thought the sounder was some sort of valuable electrical device, as it turns out it's useless without the cables and mounting bracket which are wired into the yak - so it's probably sitting in a bin somewhere :x I don't anticipate getting any of the stuff back, but if it makes the guys life hell for a few days with the cops chasing him, it was worth reporting it.
> 
> BEWARE MANGOES - LEAVE NOTHING VALUABLE IN YOUR CAR WHEN PARKING AT SUNNYSIDE BEACH!


They are a bunch of scumbags, I also had both my Passenger side windows smashed and GPS and Alvey Reels stolen over the weekend.

Bastards!

Dan


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Geez that's crook Dan, I feel your pain. :x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of gear fellas.

Lets hope they all develop some rare and painful disease of the a$$hole so they know what kind of pain a$$holes like them cause others. 8)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry for you loss Squidder & Dan,

I've had the car broken into several times when I lived in the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney, Those theives are the most cowardly di*kheads out there, and always wished I'd catch one in the act so I could heap a bit of my own justice on them.

Mind you after our unit was broken into, the local coppers reckoned the pawn shops were just as much to blame saying our stuff probably wouldn't be seen in Sydney, but they'd cart it off up the coast or down to Melbourne where we'd never see it, even if we did go looking.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Pox on thieves Squidder, Squidette and Dan. Goodonya to the community spirit who recorded details and stood up rather than turn a blind eye because it wasn't them. Thanks for the session Squids and Phillip....what the bugger can't steal is Squidette's 5 or 6 species from PPB in one day. That's a nice little nugget of gold :wink:


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Thieving mongrels. May the fleas of a thousand camels infest their armpits.

Yakabe.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUpXiToAAArXgAASQIcAgBAAL+XeoCAAVFA0A0ABoRT9SbJo0gZqZACSFcfLOO42TwiZUpSJ2d8VM2tl8nJl0DCQ91gcdu6oMcIVgFiuoDkJp/F3JFOFCQSleJOg


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

fookin feral frangarites!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, it seems to be an unfortunate fact of life these days... small consolation is that some one was good enough to scare them away before they did any more damage...

Gives me the *^*%( when our 'new' car is bearing all sorts of marks and scrapes from shopping trolley 'accidents' and other parking mishaps. Oh well. I'll feel less pain taking it onto the beach or on an off-road track (sorry off topic)

Anyway.. hard luck mate.. I hope you can find a replacement sounder in the not too distant future!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel your pain - what idiots - obviously they know crap all about what they took. MAybe worth a phone around to some of the nearby cash converters, or other pawn shops. Often where these people try.

They are usually well covered with security cameras - gotta be worth a shot.


----------



## More Lures Than Fish (Nov 2, 2006)

English doesn't contain enough words to describe low-life like that - or we've used the words so many times they lose their impact.

Interestingly, when oue car was broken into & the forensics were sent around, my wife pointed out some small blood splatters from the broken glass. They carefully collected it and 6mo later called us up with a DNA match to the crook and they rounded him up & charged him. I'd forgotten to renew the insurance so we were a few 000 out of pocket so I was chuffed to hear the police suggested we could get some money out of the little blood donor.

This doesn't end perfectly, unfortunately, we had to wait in line, this little blood droplet (teenager) had 12 other folks waiting to get their pound of flesh. Although apparently from a well-to-do family - someone was stopping the cash flowing. Anyway, the lesson is - look closely for blood!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry to read of the break-in Jason, having had both a house and car knocked over at different times, in different locations, know the hollow and violated feelings you feel mate


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

It is no different over here. One beach that has a lot of tourists is considering installing security cameras. I no longer leave anything of value in the vehicle and carry a 'water wallet' and leave the credit cards etc. at home.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I know how you feel Jason, mine has been broken into several times whilst being out and about.

In one of my cases poetic justice was luckily done :lol: I'll tell you about it one day 8) brings a smile to my face every time :!:

Its becoming quite common as a friend went surf fishing last season at kilcunda and the cars in the carpark were done over.

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah shame Squidder that these things are happening.from what i have heard is that your bloody lucky they didnt take your CAR .. :evil: . small consilation i know.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I lived in Mt Eliza for 19 years just next to Sunnyside Rd Beach.
Some pretty strange characters hang around down there. :twisted: 
Sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss , those b$#%&%$#s not only take our gear , but they can turn you off a favourite spot, there is a great area near me at lansvale, but i wont go there anymore as my car has been broken into twice while i have been out on the water


----------

